# Dumaan at nagbasa



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

A friend of mine, wrote this to me, "Dumaan at nagbasa" ... What does it mean?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi there!

"dumaan" means "passed by" while "nagbasa" means "read" (as in past tense)  
if he mentioned them in that way...i mean together, he could maybe
mean he just dropped by and read some stuff.

hope that helps


----------



## Seb_K

So nagbasa is past tense for read ... What about present tense for read?

Thank you for the help Mariade. I do appreciate.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:


> So nagbasa is past tense for read ... What about present tense for read?


Hey Seb.  I think the present tense would be "nagbabasa."


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, alrighty. Thank you Chris.


----------

